# ترنيمة للصلاة ساعدني ياربي ..ترنيمة حلوة أوي بدون موسيقي ..



## FADY_TEMON (23 فبراير 2009)

*ساعدني ياربي ..
يارب تعجبكم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/107436826/2a257bc8/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/89135560/fc34e039/_-01.html
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 مايو 2009)

*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جداا*


----------



## SALVATION (21 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير فادى_
_بس الترنيمة مش موجوده_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## anosh (21 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص بس اللينك مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2009)

الترنيمة مش موجودة يا فادي يرجى رفعها من جديد


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 مايو 2009)

أسف كليم .أنت وتوني ..أنا مسحت الرابط ..
​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2009)

اخي فادي نحنا عايزن الترنيمة
مش المقصود تمسح او لا
عايزين الترنيمة


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2009)

بليز لو موجودة يا فادي ارفعها ولو لا 
قول حتى نشوف مصدر تاني


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 مايو 2009)

مش هتلاقيها علشان أنا الل عملها ..بس حصلت ظروف خلتني أمسحها
​


----------



## cobcob (21 مايو 2009)

*فادى
هو انت هاترفعها تانى ولا مش هاينفع ؟؟​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 مايو 2009)

مش عارف ..بس أظبطها وأرفعها مرة تانية
​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2009)

منتظرين يا فادي


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> منتظرين يا فادي



طيب كليم أنا هبعتهالك علي الخاص بس أستني شوية
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 مايو 2009)

فادى فادى انا كمان عاوزااااااااااااااااها 
مليييييييش دعوة 
انا كمان عاوزاها 
انا كنت هموت عليها 
و​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 مايو 2009)

تم تجديد الرابط
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 مايو 2009)

ميرسى كتير


----------



## vivianviva (28 مايو 2009)

shokran kteeeeer


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

مرسي يافادي 
جاري التحميل 
يسوع يعوضك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي يافادي
> جاري التحميل
> يسوع يعوضك
> ​



العفو ميمي ..نورتي الموضوع يا قمر..
​


----------



## ayman adwar (22 يونيو 2009)

ساعدني ياربي .. ترنيمة جميلة


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 يونيو 2009)

ayman adwar قال:


> ساعدني ياربي .. ترنيمة جميلة



مرسي ليك ..يا أيمن
​


----------

